# Windows 8 Preview - The Audio Service is not running, error 1297.



## narrat0r

I recently installed Windows 8 Developer Preview, and everything is working smoothly except for one thing - there is no sound. There's a small icon in the lower right corner of the taskbar telling me that "The Audio Device is not running." 
I tried starting it using services.msc, but when I try to, it gives me error 1297: "A privilege that the service requires to function properly does not exist in the service account configuration."
Can someone please help me? I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi - 

Please see - http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Fo...l/thread/91a7293d-eda1-44f5-86a0-18b7e775cfae

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## narrat0r

That's the problem - I DID do a clean installation of Windows 8, and when I try to refresh to XP, it says that some files are missing and that it requires installation media. I'm assuming I need a Windows XP installation disc, but I don't have one. Can I do anything other than taking my PC to a OS re-install?


----------



## aciid

When installing Windows 8 it clearly states that you can not uninstall/revert back to your previous operating system without a new clean install of the old operating system.

So in short; Yes, you will need the OS discs.


----------



## cybnetic

I am having the same problem with no help from anywhere so far. No one seems to know whats going on here. The windows 8 forums have a plethora of the same problems on audio. I have exhausted my abilities to fix this. Seems many "features" have been left out without telling anyone this before installation.:angry:


----------



## uthd

I got the same problem
Finally, I reinstalled windows 7


----------



## cybnetic

Yep I just finally did the same, too many problems and things did not work on win 8 for me.


----------



## vedfolnir

try this

first, run as administrator.
second, run command: "secedit /configure /cfg %windir%\inf\defltbase.inf /db defltbase.sdb /verbose"

good luck


----------



## oshan

I had same problem that you have faced.But at last I was able is resolve it.To fix this issue do the following.This applies to any machine that doesn't run audio service in Windows 8 consumer preview.

1)Go to registry editor by using run command and then type regedit in run command box.(open run command by pressing win key and r .)
2)Go to local machine->system->current control set->services->Audiosrv
3)Click on Audiosrv
4)Double click on DependOnService.
5)Clear all the data in DependOnService.
6)Then double click RequiredPrivileges.
7)Clear all the data in RequiredPrivileges.
8)Then exit from registry editor.
9)Then run the following command using cmd.(to open cmd type cmd in run dialog box)

secedit /configure /cfg %windir%\inf\defltbase.inf /db defltbase.sdb /verbose
10)After it restart the PC.
11)Then go to control panel and click recovery.
12)Then insert your windows 8 installation media but don't click on it.
13)In recovery under refresh click get started.
14)You will see a blue screen will appear.on the blue screen click next and
after the preparation has completed click refresh.
15)Then PC will restart and begin system refresh .don't interrupt it system 
will stop refreshing.

IMPORTANT!!!!!!!! Please don' t refresh PC without changing system registry described in step 4,5,6,7.If don't do it you will not able to solve the problem.So before refresh Do the steps 4,5,6,7.

16)After refresh completed you can come back to the desktop and move
the cursor to volume icon and you will see a message "No audio output device is installed" instead of "Audio service is not running"
17)Then Install your audio drivers and then your sound will start working.
18)If audio drivers are unable to install by using setup install it using device manager.

I hope this will helpful to you.Thanks


----------

